

The Paul Graham Email Style? - PStamatiou
http://blog.weatherby.net/2010/11/the-paul-graham-email-style.html

======
brk
This post seems kind of a lame attempt to name drop or ego stroke.

FWIW, I've happened to have exchanged a couple of emails with pg in the last
week, and my experience with email sample sets was in no way like the linked
article. The linked article seemed more like Steve Jobs email missives than
pg.

Just sayin.

